# New here (my cats pics inside)



## Michel (Nov 23, 2008)

Hi everyone

Im new to this board and just wanted to say hi to everyone.

I have two lovely British Shorthairs:

Pepper: http://petsite.com/2008/11/22/pepper/
Pepe: http://petsite.com/2008/11/22/pepe-british-shorthair/

/Michel


----------



## reeeeka (Jun 27, 2005)

Welcome!

What beautiful babies!! :luv 

-nods- @ the above comment...wtf :roll:


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

*thud* OMG! What beautiful cats! *thud*(swooned again)
What amazing and unusual coloring. They are gorg- _Uh-oh!_ -eous! _There I go again!_ *thud*
Wakes up... Can I pet them?
Heidi

Post #2? ... Spammer. That person also spammed another thread and I reported them.
h


----------



## catman (Oct 12, 2002)

spam post taken care of.


----------



## reeeeka (Jun 27, 2005)

catman said:


> spam post taken care of.


Thank you


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome, Michel, what lovely cats.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Hi, and welcome, Michel. Your cats are beautiful!


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

Welcome to CatForum, Michel!

Thunk! *picks self up off of floor* Unbearably Gorgeous...

Thunk!

rcat


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Gunter! You've got what I've got! *thud* Let me *thud* help *thud* you... _...closes eyes to not look at kittehs so I can assist Gunter..._ Whoops, I peeked! *thud*


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

kittens!


----------



## seashell (Dec 5, 2003)

Welcome Michel. Your cats are so handsome :luv 

seashell


----------

